# King of bleed through or sable?



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Dunno really. I'm thinking king of bleed through, but he's got banded hairs along the top of his back. It also appears as though he's getting a tiny bit of sable over his eyes.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh he looks like a sable to me, esp in that last picture. But I am no expert. Wow, I have never seen one that dark before? How did he look as a puppy?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

To me that looks like bleed through or more likely some other genetic coloration that isn't normally found in in GSDs. I've seen other dogs colored like that (I think it's absolutely GORGEOUS) but it doesn't seem like it's the same genetics that cause Sable. Jean's Anna has similar coloration. I wish I knew what it was because I'd love to have a dog like that someday.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

That last pic is a really good one in regards to his true color, I would vote sable.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

The youngest I saw him was 6 and 1/2 months when I rescued him. He looked like this.

7 months











6 1/2 months


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

The neck in the first one is another that would make me say definitely sable.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

whata beautiful boy! don't know about the color, but he's so beautiful!

ps...the nails sticking out of the boards where he's at make me SO nervious tho. i am such a worrier...would be terrible if he hurt himself!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Does he have a light colored undercoat/light at the base of the hairs?


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

No idea but he has the most gorgeous face.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think he's a true black sable


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

He's a Risa-colored dog! Absolutely certain of that I am!









My best guess (for both Risa and Fiz) is that they are 'seal.' I know I saw a photo online of a seal GSD once. He looked exactly like Fizban in coloring. The only breed I know of where seal seems to be commonplace is the Italian Greyhound. But it does show up in other dogs too.

It's probably easier to see the banded hairs on Fizban than it is on Risa since his coat is longer than hers. But I know her hairs are banded.

*HUGS* to Fizban.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I saw a dog this coloring last weekend at a parade. He was GSD and great dane/x. Had brindle markings on the lower legs. Beautiful! Everything else was the "Seal" color, and he had a plush coat-not tight like a dane.
Turns out my DH is friends w/ the owner and this dog, 9 yr. "Shaft" has been over to play w/Onyx(I was gone) I just drooled over his coloring and kept petting him against his "grain"to see his beautiful coat. Told the owners over and over what a handsome boy he was!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Risa is the fur banded with several shades, or is it light at the base? I've heard of GSDs uncommonly having a coat that looks black but has a light colored base similar to "black smoke" coloration in cats (which is gorgeous.)


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm going with black sable too. This is what I love about the breed, so much variety.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Chicagocanine, It is actually banded with several shades. Though it's only noticeable in her tail hairs due to the shortness of her coat. The base of the hair is black with tan in the middle and a black tip. Due to the more red-shade of her tan, she almost appears to be a chocolate color in the sunlight.

Risa and Fizban:








Jethro (solid black) and Risa:








Ris:


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Some sites with good info on the seal coloring:
http://www.englishshepherd.org/colors/se.htm
http://www.italian-greyhound.net/coatcolor.htm


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineDoes he have a light colored undercoat/light at the base of the hairs?


The undercoat is grey. The hairs along his top line are black at the base, thin band of grey in the middle and black at the tip.


----------



## VomSmithK9s23 (Jun 13, 2020)

geokon_2000 said:


> The undercoat is grey. The hairs along his top line are black at the base, thin band of grey in the middle and black at the tip.
> 
> 
> DancingCavy said:
> ...





DancingCavy said:


> Chicagocanine, It is actually banded with several shades. Though it's only noticeable in her tail hairs due to the shortness of her coat. The base of the hair is black with tan in the middle and a black tip. Due to the more red-shade of her tan, she almost appears to be a chocolate color in the sunlight.
> 
> Risa and Fizban:
> 
> ...


----------



## Benjaminb (Aug 14, 2017)

Very old thread. OP is long gone.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Let me ask this while this thread is still left open
.
I understand the OP is long gone (sometimes) but in a thread like this where it's still of interest to readers, why do the mods close so many threads just because they're old?

I could understand in the case of a medical question for instance, but even then, others might find it helpful to see the question and answers. I could certainly see closing old "is my dog purebred" or "is my dog too small" but not arbitrary "this thread is too old" deletions.

In this case, someone else might have a similar looking dog and be interested in the answers or just have never seen one. 

I've seen a bunch of old threads closed recently and it's a shame since there's valuable information in there and it will be lost only because the question was asked a year ago....


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

WNGD said:


> Let me ask this while this thread is still left open
> .
> I understand the OP is long gone (sometimes) but in a thread like this where it's still of interest to readers, why do the mods close so many threads just because they're old?
> 
> ...


I agree with you on this, and often think threads don’t need to be closed just because they’re old. I am pretty sure though that it’s an actual rule from the admins or owner of the site that they have to close them down. Not positive, but I think I’ve seen that said somewhere.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

WNGD said:


> Let me ask this while this thread is still left open
> .
> I understand the OP is long gone (sometimes) but in a thread like this where it's still of interest to readers, why do the mods close so many threads just because they're old?
> 
> ...


but it’s been 2 days right?
and the threads still open right?
like i said before, sometimes it’s a judgement call ;-)
edit: but what i will say is that if this thread continues as a discussion over to close or not close a thread... my guess is that it’ll probably end up closed.

carry on...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

WNGD said:


> I understand the OP is long gone (sometimes) but in a thread like this where it's still of interest to readers, why do the mods close so many threads just because they're old?


We don't close threads just because they're old, we never have. There are ALWAYS other factors we consider in deciding to close ancient threads. In this case, the thread is 11 years old and the OP has not been active since 2014. Most of the time when these old threads get dredged up the people posting new replies don't notice how old the thread is and have no idea that the OP isn't around anymore so they address questions to them that they'll never see, and consequently, those questions never get answered. How does that benefit anyone? Wouldn't it be better for someone to start a new thread with photos of their own dog rather than reply to an 11 year old thread about someone else's dog, someone who isn't here anymore?



> I've seen a bunch of old threads closed recently and it's a shame since there's valuable information in there and it will be lost only because the question was asked a year ago....


It's almost always WAY more than a year. And closing threads just means that you can't post new replies. The thread - the original post and all the replies, isn't "lost". Closed threads will show up in searches and the information those threads can still be read, which is clearly shown by how many very, very old threads by former members have popped up again lately.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> We don't close threads just because they're old, we never have. There are ALWAYS other factors we consider in deciding to close ancient threads. In this case, the thread is 11 years old and the OP has not been active since 2014. Most of the time when these old threads get dredged up the people posting new replies don't notice how old the thread is and have no idea that the OP isn't around anymore so they address questions to them that they'll never see, and consequently, those questions never get answered. How does that benefit anyone? Wouldn't it be better for someone to start a new thread with photos of their own dog rather than reply to an 11 year old thread about someone else's dog, someone who isn't here anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost always WAY more than a year. And closing threads just means that you can't post new replies. The thread - the original post and all the replies, isn't "lost". Closed threads will show up in searches and the information those threads can still be read, which is clearly shown by how many very, very old threads by former members have popped up again lately.


Would you mind explaining how mods go about deciding to close threads? Is it usually one person that decides, or do you guys talk about it in a group? 

Sometimes threads are closed because other discussions got started within the thread that don’t necessarily pertain to the original post, but when the same discussion is taken to a new thread, people have lost their interest. Shouldn’t a forum be about open discussion, and if a conversation gets started because it was originally directly related to the OP, shouldn’t those discussions be allowed, even if it’s not the exact same topic?

It’s almost like people are now afraid to post in threads about different things because they don’t want to get in trouble. I’m absolutely not blaming mods; just trying to understand the rules and how everything works.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Why do we shut down old threads just for being old? 
by WNGD 5 days ago.


----------

